
Show HN: Xcode REPL for remote coding interviews - andrewash
http://www.bananaide.com/
======
shadowsock
very nice. would be cool if it used something like InjectionIII.

~~~
andrewash
Oh thanks for suggestion! It seems that InjectionIII is almost like nodemon. A
bit concerned about its limitation
([https://github.com/johnno1962/InjectionIII#limitations](https://github.com/johnno1962/InjectionIII#limitations))
but happy to give it a try

